# Is SCAPE down?



## tw33kerloki (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi!
Anyone else here a member of SCAPE?
Does anyone know why I get this error message now whenever I try to go there?

*Fatal error*: Call to undefined function print_portal_output() in *C:\Inetpub\vhosts\socalaquascapers.com\httpdocs\index.php* on line *46*

Been down for ~ 1wk. for me.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like its on your end..

Edit, I'm getting the same thing... the forum works fine though...


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm still getting the same thing here today. I just add /forum/ to the domain. Might be a cookie thing but I'm too lazy to clear them.


----------



## Chucker (Apr 9, 2011)

It's not his end - it's the site. I get the same message.


----------



## StillLearning (Dec 29, 2009)

tw33kerloki said:


> Hi!
> Anyone else here a member of SCAPE?
> Does anyone know why I get this error message now whenever I try to go there?
> 
> ...



Go to there forum socalaquascapers.com/forum/


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

^ Yep, the home page is fubar, but the forum is up...


----------



## 4f1hmi (Apr 22, 2009)

There seems to be an issue going on and Billy said it is not the server or host. I am not exactly sure but he was trying to get help from another person to resolve it. So far since it was down last Tuesday, I have not seen the error message you guys posted.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Off topic, but I can't get at the shrimp lab... What's up with that?


----------



## cliffclof (Dec 14, 2006)

*Scape Down Again?*

Scape is Down. 2011-08-09 <-- Hey search engine

Are they gone forever? The site is totally down off and on the past few days.

Anyone got a heads up what is up?


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

I can get on socalaquascapers.com/forum but no I can't get on the home page wither. And when I tried to post a reply today, I got that message. Anyone have contact with anyone who runs SCAPE?


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

http://www.socalaquascapers.com/forum/forum.php
is working


----------



## jt-79 (Jul 13, 2011)

look like it totally down right now.


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

still not working?


----------

